# do I have to match my old hub face exactly



## pmshoemaker (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey folks -- I am trying to replace the axle/springs on an old trailer I bought. I took the wheels off, measured the hub face and came up with 53&7/8". I cannot find this length anywhere. I find 53", but nothing with that extra 7/8".

do I have to match the old hub face length down to the inch? Or can I just go with one that's 7/8" off the original?

Driving me crazy!

thanks


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 4, 2019)

I doubt it. I would suggest you pay more attention to matching up the spring mounting distances than worrying about 7/8" of an inch in axle length.

Roger


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 4, 2019)

I'd go with a 54" hub face measurement and loose spring perches and have the perches welded on where I want them.


----------



## pmshoemaker (Nov 6, 2019)

thanks for the input!


----------

